#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-04
<Cracknel> lsusb cu el infipt... :)
<noobsas> msi 1632, parca; l-am achizitionat de curand
<noobsas> maine iti dau detalii astea :)
<noobsas> multumesc oricum
<Cracknel> noobsas: imi merge dracovenia de wifi
<noobsas> cum ai reusit?
<Cracknel> mi-a luat ceva timp... :P
<Cracknel> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Cracknel> pentru ca nu initializa interfata de retea :))
<noobsas> aha
<Cracknel> am nimerit din greseala :))
<Cracknel> (de parca puteam intentionat)...
<noobsas> :)
<Cracknel> dau un reboot sa verific daca o simte si network manager dupa ce o pornesc...
<noobsas> ok
<Cracknel> m-am conectat din linie de comanda acum...
<Cracknel> noobsas: merge...
<Cracknel> fara manevre...
<noobsas> super
<Cracknel> trebuia doar impinsa putin...
<Cracknel> faza e ca am muncit pana acum cu versiuni mai vechi de ubuntu cu care mergea sigur din prima
<Cracknel> si tot nu a vrut
<Cracknel> nu-mi dau seama de la ce a putut fi...
<noobsas> bine ca ai reusit:D
<noobsas> o sa incerc si eu maine
<noobsas> folosesti irssi?
<Cracknel> xchat
<noobsas> ok
<noobsas> noapte buna; vorbim maine
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-05
<berk2030> salutari la toti :) 
<n00bsas> salut
<stas> Cracknel: vezi ca l-am dezabonat pe vladi, prea mult scandal pentru un om
<Cracknel> Prea multe schimbari: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/551
<adiroiban> Cracknel: ai îmbătrinit :)
<Cracknel> adiroiban: cum asa?
<adiroiban> păi dacă consideri că trecerea la Wayland e prea mult :)
<Cracknel> consider ca e prea mult pentru moment
<Cracknel> parca se arunca prea tare spre lucruri noi
<Cracknel> cu unity, wayland ...
<Cracknel> mai urmeaza sa renunte la Linux
<fdd> : ).
<adiroiban> eh
<adiroiban> oricum
<adiroiban> Unite e _mult_ mai bun decât gnome-shell
<adiroiban> Unityâ
<adiroiban> mi se pare normal ca Ubuntu să meargă pe altă cale
<adiroiban> din moment ce GNOME e susținut intens de Red Hat și Novel ... aceștia neavând nici o intenția de a pune Linuxul în brațele utilizatorilor de rând
<nomemory> join linux
<nomemory> (wrong window)
<adiroiban> nimeni nu s-a plâns că Intel a mers pe Moblin sau Nokia pe Maemo ... iar apoi pe MeeGo
<adiroiban> atât timp cât GNOME va merge pe calea gnome-sheel, GNOME o să rămână doar ca platformă
<adiroiban> nimeni nu e interesat de gnome-shell
<adiroiban> ai încercat să folosești gnome-shell ?
<adiroiban> Cracknel: plus că nu zice nicăieri când o să se facă trecerea pe Netbook la Wayland... foarte probabil că schimbarea va avea loc doar peste 2 ani :)
<Jay`> ba V3n3RiX
<V3n3RiX> ba?
<V3n3RiX> sunt ba cu tine?
<Jay`> scuzati, am vrut sa zic "sefu"
<V3n3RiX> n-am nevoie de astfel de apelative...dar daca vrei ceva exista si o modalitate civilizata de a o spune sau cere
<Jay`> lol
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-06
 * Johane va saluta
 * Chriisti hello
<dane> buna..
<dane> e cineva pe aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-07
<Johane> riddickbm, salut
<riddickbm> mneata Johane :)
<Johane> riddickbm, sa te injur
<Johane> Ai inchis subiectul meu preferat :))
<Johane> Ala cu pixelut =))
<riddickbm> :))
<riddickbm> sorry 
<riddickbm> l-am urmarit eu de ceva vreme
<riddickbm> apoi...
<riddickbm> vrei sa-l deschid la loc? :D
<Johane> Bietul de el, scria cu un deget, nu avea memorie deloc si era martian
<Johane> nu nu 
<Johane> e mai bine asa inchis
<Johane> Oricum ma omoara muschii de la burta si fata de la atata ras
<Johane> Sa citesti mesajele lui si pe mandrivaforum
<Johane> Mori de ras 
<riddickbm> m-am apucat...dar intre timp am trimis un mail la un user
<riddickbm> ce si-o pus numele o adresa de mail
<riddickbm> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?pid=85532#p85532
<Johane> :))
<Johane> Cum iti pui numele adresa de mail?
<Johane> Ce idioti
<riddickbm> nu stiu
<Johane> Si cand ma gandesc ca astia sunt viitorul imi vine sa plang
<riddickbm> azi e ziua mea de nastere (multumesc! multumesc! :D )
<riddickbm> si mi-am propus sa nu ma enervez
<riddickbm> dar se pare ca ziua inca nu s-a incheiat
<Johane> oooooooo la multi ani riddickbm 
<riddickbm> :))
<riddickbm> ms :)
<Johane> Sa traiesti mult ( 100 ani), sa fii bogat, plin de cunostinte, si sa iti traiasca copii ( dacaai)
<riddickbm> merci mult Johane :)
<riddickbm> da
<riddickbm> am
<Johane> riddickbm, cati ani si cati copii?
<riddickbm> 34
<riddickbm> de ani!
<riddickbm> copii...2 (am avut o pereche de gemeni, dar unul a murit la varsta de 3 ani)
<Johane> cat de mari sunt?
<riddickbm> apoi am mai facut 1
<riddickbm> 6 si 1.5
<riddickbm> 1 an si 6 luni
<riddickbm> ala micu
<riddickbm> celalalt 6
<Johane> numai buni de invatat linux si programare :)
<riddickbm> daa :))
<Habibi_Crying> hello lume
#ubuntu-ro 2011-11-03
<razvan86> salut
<nkn> salut
<nkn> l-am speriat
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-29
<crismblog> salutare
<dboy_mi> hello y'all
<dboy_mi> daca am o intrebare ma poate ajuta careva cu o referinta spre niste documentatii pe net ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-30
<crismblog> Bună Dimineața
<crismblog> seara bună
<bijou> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-31
<mafia4ever> salutare la toata lumea
<paul1976> salut
<paul1976> nu pot folosi ubuntu12.10 nici xubuntu și kubuntu
<paul1976> nu pornesc în interfață
<paul1976> nici live cd
<mafia4ever> se da un server dedicat cu ubuntu 12.04 cu 2 lan
<mafia4ever> eth0
<mafia4ever> eth1
<mafia4ever> acest server vreau sa-l transform in router si sa dau internet in reteaua interna.. sunt nou in linux.. ma poate ajuta cineva ?
<paul19761> salut
<paul19761> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-01
<Paul92> salut
<Paul92> am facut un update la ubuntu si m-am trezit ca nu mai intra in modul grafic (ramane o chestie gri...no login screen). Ce pot sa fac?
<DoruHush> grub ai?
<Paul92> da, grub 2
<DoruHush> si functionează? sau ai eroare si acolo?
<Paul92> daca intru prin recovery in text mode, merge. cand sa porneasca grafica, crapa
<DoruHush> ai incercat să instalezi drivere pentru placa video inainte de asta?
<Paul92> da, grubul merge
<Paul92> nu, aveam ubuntu 12.04 de ceva timp si am dat update
<Paul92> driverele sunt cele cu care a mers cateva luni bune deci...
<DoruHush> la update sunt dezactivate si dezinstalate. peste 12.04 instaleaza implicit drivere "open source", pe cele proprietare le instalezi  personal
<DoruHush> placa video integrată?
<Paul92> nu...ati radeon hd6770
<DoruHush> în mod text merge?
<Paul92> da
<DoruHush> ai incercat "startx" și nu vrea sa intre in mod grafic?
<DoruHush> sau ai ales optiunile de lpogare din interfata grafica?
<DoruHush> logar*
<DoruHush> logare*
<Paul92> nu apare login screenul
<Paul92> si cand dau startx...crapa
<Paul92> any idea?
<DoruHush> nu prea. verifică daca ai instalat pachetul "linux-headers-generic"
<Paul92_> nu era instalat
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-02
<bijou> salutare
<ZAKhan> can anyone help me with wordpress theme?
<crismblog> salutare
<searching> e cineva pe aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-03
<searching> dboy_mi ciao
<andreea> codul de conduita nu mai are adresa valabila sau imi da mie eroare
<andreea> buna seara oameni buni
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-04
<crismblog> seara bună
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-28
<bluechaos> e careva? 
<mokush> Source: da
<Source> mane am si eu o intrebare 
<Source> folosesc ubuntu & webmin interface. .
<Source> si am incercat sa adaug o adresa customizata  bluechaos.net ( un virtual server +bind dns +sendmail server)  si nu imi reuseste ma redirectioneaza
<Source> te pricepi ma indrumi si pe mine , oricum pasi is destul de usorii dar nu-mi reuseste. ..nu stiu probabil ii ceva conflict nu pot sa-mi dau seama
<Source> mai esti  ?
<mokush> Source: n-am folosit webmin. pare rau
<Source> dar asa 
<Source> atlfel nu se poate ?
<Source> ma refer fara a configura webminu doar sa editez hostname-ul si  celalalte
<bluechaos> bun hai ca am intrat cu 
<bluechaos> psybnc
<BlueChaos> crismblog, 
<BlueChaos> esti ?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-31
<ubuntu-visitor2> Salut
<AndrewSPX> Este cineva on? 
<crismblog> da
<AndrewSPX> As dkri si eu putin ajutor.. Sunt confuz..  Cucat citesc mai mult cu atat intru mai mult in ceata
<AndrewSPX> Nu stiu ceea ce mi se potriveste mai bine ubuntu sau freebsd
<AndrewSPX> Si asta deoarece nu prea inteleg diferenta dintre sistemul linux si unix
<crismblog> păi ție care îți place
<AndrewSPX> Pe o parte ma intereseaza o interfata grafica ceea ce din cate am citit se poate baga si pe freebsd gnome sau kde
<AndrewSPX> Pentru o utilizare normala
<crismblog> diferența este cam așa: Unix este un pic mai greu față de Linux
<AndrewSPX> Pe de alta parte am nevoie de shell pentru bnc-uri eggdrop etc
<AndrewSPX> Uz personal non comercial
<ovidiu-florin> AndrewSPX: de ce nu le încerci pe fiecare, pe rând?
<crismblog> eu personal nu știu cum stă treaba cu unix pentru că nu mă interesează acest subiect
<AndrewSPX> Florin..  Problema e ca eu nu inteeg modul de functionare al acestor sisteme fiind practic incepator
<crismblog> AndrewSPX dacă ești începător atunci nu are rost să încerci unix, încearcă ubuntu sau linux mint
<AndrewSPX> Ce sa testez..  Ca efectiv iau niste tutoriale de pe net le aplic dar nu inteleg de ce fac asta sau cum e bine ori ce am facut
<AndrewSPX> De aceeea sunt aici sa aud o parere
<crismblog> AndrewSPX unix este un sistem mai complex decât linux
<AndrewSPX> Asa.. 
<AndrewSPX> Daca vreti..  Ca sa va scutesc de scris va pot suna indiferent de retea..  
<AndrewSPX> As fi recunoscator sa ma scoateti la lumina.. 
<AndrewSPX> Nu mai am somn de vreo 2 zile..  Ma tot perpelesc cu aceste 2 sisteme
<crismblog> AndrewSPX nu are rost să sunt când poți cere păreri pe forum unde se răspunde destul de repede: forum.ubuntu.ro sau linuxmint.ro
<crismblog> eu îți recomand ubuntu sau linux mint
<AndrewSPX> Stiu dar una e cand discuti asa..  Si alta aici
<AndrewSPX> Ti-as ramane recunoscator daca ai avea putina rabdare sa-mi explici ce si cum..  
<crismblog> AndrewSPX descarcă Ubuntu și Linux Mint, încearcăle pe amândouă și foloseștele pe cel care îți place mai multe
<AndrewSPX> Am cautat de azi dimineata pe cineva cu care sa iau legatura
<crismblog> nu o să îți dea nimeni un nr. te telefon așa că mai bine scri pe forum
<crismblog> unde este mult mai multă lume online
<AndrewSPX> Crismblog ubuntu ofera suport java si flash? 
<crismblog> și ubuntu și linux mint oferă
<AndrewSPX> Freebsd ofera? 
<crismblog> despre freebsd sau unix nu îți pot da detalii pentru că sunt subiecte care nu mă interesează
<AndrewSPX> Ubuntu versiunea desktop poate fi folosit pentru ridicarea de bnc / egg / emech? Un radio online etc? 
<crismblog> da, se poate
<AndrewSPX> Uhm.. 
<AndrewSPX> Deci se poate
<crismblog> AndrewSPX din Ubuntu poți face ce vrei tu
<AndrewSPX> O problema cu ubuntu 12.04
<AndrewSPX> L-am avut instalat si nu mergea netul prin cablu..  Decat wireless
<AndrewSPX> Daca bagam cablul mergea sa dau ping sa descarc prin terminal..  Insa nu deschidea nici o pagina de net..  Mai mult o alta ciudatenie..  Nu imi afisa ip-ul extern ci doar cel intern 192.168.1.x
<crismblog> încearcă ultima versiune de ubuntu
<AndrewSPX> Din ce am cautat le net problema era generala..  Si fiecare cu fel si fel de rezolvari dar nici una buna pentru mine.. 
<AndrewSPX> Pai nu zic astia pe site ca e beta? Si nu e stabila? 
<crismblog> dacă vrei cu adevărat ceva stabil încearcă debian
<AndrewSPX> Scrie acolo ca pentru ce ce vreti o platforma stabila si cu asistenta pana in 2017 sa luam v12
<crismblog> așa este, dar în ultima versiune sunt driver-e mai noi
<AndrewSPX> Inteleg.. 
<AndrewSPX> Si ce ar fi instabil? Sau la ce probleme ma pot astepta din partea versiunii 13?
<crismblog> asta depinte de fiecare în parte
<AndrewSPX> Adica nu vreau erori sau alte prostii..  Ca ma uit ca matza-n lemne.. 
<crismblog> până nu îl încerci nu ai de unde să ști dacă o să ai probleme sau nu
<crismblog> eu trebuie să ies, îți recomand să intri pe forum
<AndrewSPX> Ok..  Multumesc
<ovidiu-florin> fiecare sistem de operare are problemele lui, depinde de tine care te deranjează mai puțin
<AndrewSPX> Florin..  Eu nu sunt un utilizator avansat.. Asa incat sa stiu in detaliu..  Fiecare problemuta si fiecare scriptulet in parte ce face sau cum ar trebui sa mearga
<ovidiu-florin> scripturile fac exact ceea ce scrie în ele
<ovidiu-florin> problemele... depinde ce faci
<AndrewSPX> Ca sa ma intelegi mai bn..  Pe partea de linux / unix nu am folosit decat rooturi ca orice mircar :))  scann bnc flood etc nu ma pricep tehnic..  Nu stiu cum trebuie sa fie sau de ce e asa si nu e asa..  Deci e posibil sa fie probleme pe care nici sa nu le sesizez
<ovidiu-florin> și astea le întâlnești oriunde
<AndrewSPX> Ma intelegi acum? Pt mine root nu a insemnat decat sa dau scan sa ridic bnc si sa dau flood..  (ca orice mircar care se respecta =))) ) 
<AndrewSPX> Asta ca sa intelegi la ce stagiu sunt de cunostinte deslre aceste sisteme linux / unix
<V3n3RiX> script kiddie
<V3n3RiX> lamer
<V3n3RiX> etc
<ovidiu-florin> AndrewSPX: care e întrebarea ta?
<AndrewSPX> Dasta..  Am ne oie de cineva care sa imi explice in detaliu cu ce se mananca sistemul asta
<AndrewSPX> Nevoie*
<AndrewSPX> Intrebarea mea e mai complexa si nu stiu daca rezisti sa scri atat
<AndrewSPX> Si daca vei avea si rabdarea necesara
<AndrewSPX> Deaceea am cerut un nr de contact..  Ar fi fost mai usor de explicat decat de scris un roman politist aici
<ovidiu-florin> după cum a spus crismblog_aw, cel mai bine postează pe forum, și vei ajunge la mai multă lume. poți scrie acolo „romanul„
<ovidiu-florin> ”
<V3n3RiX> AndrewSPX platesti pentru asistenta la telefon?
<AndrewSPX> Pe net majoritatea articolelor si manualelor tehnice sunt in engleza.. Nu ma plâng ca nu stiu engleza dar nici nu sunt la nivelul sa inteleg anumite explicatii in termeni tehnici in engleza
<AndrewSPX> Platesc platesc
<AndrewSPX> V3n3RiX
<ovidiu-florin> AndrewSPX: IRC hint: scrie primele 2 litere de la nick și dă-i tab
<AndrewSPX> Nu sunt la pc
<AndrewSPX> Sunt la munca pe tableta
<ovidiu-florin> și nu ai tab?
<AndrewSPX> Nu am tab..  Si nimic echivalent cu acesta
<ovidiu-florin> AndrewSPX: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard
<AndrewSPX> Dealtfel aplicatiile de tip irc pe android.. Nu am multe functii pe care aplicatia obisnuita de windows  le are
<AndrewSPX> La fel si procesarele arm limitate fata de x86
<AndrewSPX> Cu nici jumatate din functii
<AndrewSPX> Well
<ubuntu-visitor4> Pf.. 
<ubuntu-visitor4> Mi-a cazut netu pe sticu asta
<AndrewSPX> E cineva tousi disponibil sa aibe rabdare cu mine sa imi explice ceea ce nu inteleg? 
<AndrewSPX> De preferat telefonic sau la microfon. . 
#ubuntu-ro 2013-11-01
<pophorea> Bună Ubuntu Ro
<pophorea> sunt la def camp în cj
<ovidiu-florin> pophorea: felicitări?
<pophorea> ovidiu cu tv-maxe ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> pophorea: ovidiu cu http://ro.kubuntu.org/
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-28
 * BogdanU salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2014-11-01
<V3n3RiX> /clear
